# Marthas Megajac, Passed away at 30



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I saw where Marthas Megajac passed away at 30 years old. He was a heck of a horse and sire, 

















Scott McCutcheon Reining Horses- Mega Jac






www.scottmccutcheon.com


----------

